# Fluchtentriegelung erforderlich?



## Aventinus (5 Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein kleines Problem. Wir bauen eine Roboterzelle, die ca. 2x3m groß ist, der Schutzzaun besteht aus Gittern und ist also durchschaubar ;-). Es ist eine Schutztür verbaut. Gemäß der Abstandberechnung ist eine Zuhaltung nicht erforderlich. Der Kunde fordert aber einen Verriegelungseinrichtung gemäß seine Freigabeliste, und da sind eben nur welche mit Zuhaltung gelistet. 

Dann kam die Frage nach einer Fluchtentriegelung auf. Es ist praktisch möglich, dass jemand die Anlagenzelle betritt und eine weitere Person die Tür schließt und die Anlage startet. Es ist jedoch von der Bedienstelle aus problemlos möglich, die gesamte Anlage zu überblicken. Jedoch kann eine eingeschlossene Person die Tür ohne Fluchtentriegelung nicht öffnen. Ich hab die EN ISO 14119 druchforstet, aber darin ist nur zu lesen, dass eine Fluchtentriegelung erforderlich sein kann, jedoch nicht unter welchen Bedingungen. Wo finde ich Literatur, wann eine Fluchtentriegelung erforderlich ist?


----------



## MasterOhh (5 Mai 2015)

Kommt halt drauf an für was für eine Verriegelung ihr euch entscheidet. Bei den Euchner MGBs z.B. ist die Fluchtentriegelung nur eine Simple Klinke die von der Inneseite der Zelle aus in Riegel gesteckt wird. Da würde ich mir keine keine großen Gedanken machen und das Teil einfach verbauen.


----------



## Aventinus (5 Mai 2015)

Tja, da geb ich dir recht. Aber mir geht es mehr um die rechtliche Grundlage als um die technische Umsetztung. Deren Möglichkeiten sind mir hinreichend bekannt.


----------



## jora (5 Mai 2015)

Ich würde anders herum an die Sache gehen, ist es möglich, das jmd in dem Schutzbereich eingesperrt werden kann?
Wenn ja, hat diese Person dann eine Chance den Bereich zu verlassen oder den Start der gefahrbringenden Bewegung zu verhindern?

Das sind nach meiner Meinung nach Fragen die sich aus der EN ISO 12100 und der Betrachtung der Maschinen in unterschierlichen Lebensphasen ergeben.

Schlussendlich kann man sich an solchen Punkten immer ewig aufhalten, die Erfahrung zeigt aber, das man ab einem gewissen Punkt keine sinnvolle Argumentation mehr hat und die Fluchtentriegelung installiert wird. Dann hat man dazu noch viel Stunden für die Diskussion verbraucht ;-)
Ich bin mittlerweile gerade bei vergleichsweise kleinen finanziellen Aufwänden dazu übergegangen die gleich vorzusehen, da die Lösungen wesentlich billiger sind, wie in einer großen Runde mit 5 Leuten das Problem zu diskutieren.


----------



## MasterOhh (5 Mai 2015)

Aus der BGI 575



> Die Auswahl und der Einsatz einer Hilfsentriegelung, Fluchtentrie-
> gelung oder einer Notentsperrung richtet sich nach dem konkreten
> Anwendungsfall und muss in Abhängigkeit von der Gefährdungs-
> beurteilung oder den Festlegungen einer Produktnorm erfolgen.


----------



## JSEngineering (5 Mai 2015)

Hallo,



> Es ist praktisch möglich, dass jemand die Anlagenzelle betritt und eine  weitere Person die Tür schließt und die Anlage startet. Es ist jedoch  von der Bedienstelle aus problemlos möglich, die gesamte Anlage zu  überblicken.


Wir sprechen hier also von Vorsatz!
Bei der Gefährdungsbeurteilung muß nur von "normal vorhersehbarem Fehlverhalten" ausgegangen werden. Vorsatz muß definitiv nicht betrachtet werden, ansonsten ist nämlich auch eine 2-Hand-Bedienung nicht möglich.
Wenn wir Vorsatz unterstellen, kann die Tür auch anderweitig von außen blockiert werden, um eine Entriegelung unmöglich zu machen.

Ich kenne Notentriegelungen eher von außen, so daß bei nicht funktionierendem Schloß eine Entriegelung vorgenommen werden kann.

Wenn Du Bedenken hast, was hälst Du statt einer Entriegelung von einem zusätzlichen Not-Aus innerhalb des Gefahrenbereichs? Der kann einfach eingeschliffen werden und bedeutet keinen weiteren großen Aufwand.
Sofern Menschen für z.B. Einrichtbetrieb den Gefahrenbereich bei laufender Anlage betreten müssen, ist das sowieso sinnvoll/notwendig.

Gruß
   JS


----------



## stevenn (5 Mai 2015)

Vorsicht!!! Soll keine Werbung sein!!!  http://www09.abb.com/global/scot/scot209.nsf/veritydisplay/d227d1bd21c91188c1257b750046d3bd/$file/MKey9_Manual_%28German%29_ABB_rev-B_130520.pdf
siehe Fluchtentriegelung hier wie auf S.12. *Das kostet doch im Verhältnis nichts!* Einfach dazu kaufen und sicher sein! Du hast sogar noch ein Gitter -> einfache Anbringung


----------



## JSEngineering (5 Mai 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> Vorsicht!!! Soll keine Werbung sein!!!   http://www09.abb.com/global/scot/scot209.nsf/veritydisplay/d227d1bd21c91188c1257b750046d3bd/$file/MKey9_Manual_%28German%29_ABB_rev-B_130520.pdf
> siehe Fluchtentriegelung hier wie auf S.12. *Das kostet doch im Verhältnis nichts!* Einfach dazu kaufen und sicher sein! Du hast sogar noch ein Gitter -> einfache Anbringung



Das ist aber eine Notentsperrung mit Werkzeug. Eher dazu gedacht, wenn meine Entriegelung nicht funktioniert.
Gehe ich aber von einem absichtlichen Einsperren aus, wie Aventinus schreibt, hilft mir das auch nicht weiter. Denn es trägt nicht jeder immer das passende Werkzeug mit sich rum...


----------



## Aventinus (5 Mai 2015)

Danke für euere Meinungen!

Im Prinzip ist das alles das was ich  mir auch überlegt hab. Mir geht es nicht um den Aufwand. Auch die  Fluchtentriegelung ist vom Aufwand her überschaubar. Es geht mir rein um die rechtliche Grundlage ähnlich gelagerte Fälle kommen immer wieder mal vor und ich hab ab und an festgestellt das Aussagen von Firmen, die so Zeug verkaufen die Normen gern "verkaufsfördernd" auslegen. Von daher wäre ich um ein wertfrei Interpretationshilfe dankbar.

<OT>
Ich hatte letzte Woche eine Diskusion über Wesentliche Änderungen. Da wurde mir ein Diagramm zur Entscheidungshilfe einer Firma, die Sicherheitskomponenten verkauft, unter die Nase gehalten, indem abgefragt wurde ob die neuen Gefährdungen druch einfach trennende Schutzeintungen abgesichert werden können. Im Interpretationspapier zum Thema "Wesentliche Veränderung von Maschinen" des BAUS vom 11.03.2015 steht dass es sich um einfache Sicherheitsmaßnahmen (samt deren Definition) handelt. Somit kommt man aber auch bei "leichten" Umbauten an der mal ein Schutztürschalter ergänzt wird aus der Nummer mit der wesentlichen Änderung raus.
</OT>

@stevenn: Danke für den Link, aber wie bereits geschrieben haben wir eine Freigabeliste des Kunden. Der akzeptiert nur gelistete Bauteile.


----------



## stevenn (5 Mai 2015)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine Notentsperrung mit Werkzeug. Eher dazu gedacht, wenn meine Entriegelung nicht funktioniert.
> Gehe ich aber von einem absichtlichen Einsperren aus, wie Aventinus schreibt, hilft mir das auch nicht weiter. Denn es trägt nicht jeder immer das passende Werkzeug mit sich rum...


Es gibt solche mit Notensperrung von außen und Fluchtentriegelung von Innen . z.B. von Euchner hab jetzt aber keinen Link.Bei Fluchtentriegelung braucht man kein Werkzeug


----------



## Tommi (5 Mai 2015)

> Sofern Menschen für z.B. Einrichtbetrieb den Gefahrenbereich bei laufender Anlage betreten müssen, ist das sowieso sinnvoll/notwendig.



ACHTUNG, dafür muss es eine eigene Betriebsart und weitere Schutzmaßnahmen (Zustimmschalter, reduzierte Geschwindigkeit) geben. Nur ein NOT-HALT im Gefahrenbereich reicht da nicht aus. Der ist nur für das "sich Retten" bei versehentlichem Einschluss.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (8 Mai 2015)

Hallo, entscheidend ist die Risikobeurteilung.
Bei begehbaren Bereichen ist die Frage ob man  von der Rückstellungseinrichtung alles einsehen kann, wenn nein kann man im Gefahrenbereich auch einen Pre-Reset anbringen oder eine Vorortfreigabe an der Schutztür von der man dann z.B. hinter den Roboter sehen kann das geh bis zur Personenerkennung über Scanner, Schaltmatten usw. je nach Situation. Auch Spiegel, Kamera usw.  können helfen.
Oder wenn man sehr große Bereiche hat dann eben Anlaufwarnung und Fluchtentriegelungen und Not-Halt im Gefahrenbereich bei so kleinen Zellen die überschaubar sind braucht man eine Fluchtentriegelung nicht zwingend.


----------



## stevenn (11 Mai 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Oder wenn man sehr große Bereiche hat dann eben Anlaufwarnung und Fluchtentriegelungen und Not-Halt im Gefahrenbereich bei so kleinen Zellen die überschaubar sind braucht man eine Fluchtentriegelung nicht zwingend.


Meine "Zelle" ist zum Beispiel eine ganze Halle. was würdest du da verwenden? Momentan haben wir einen Quittierungstaster, dass keine Person mehr in der Halle ist(muss die letzte Person, die den Raum verlässt betätigen). In der Halle sind natürlich mehrere Not-Halte. Braucht man da noch eine Fluchtentriegelung? Momentan ist eine vorgesehen. Da die Halle sehr groß ist, kann man von der Messwarte nicht komplett hinter die Maschine sehen.


----------



## Aventinus (11 Mai 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, entscheidend ist die Risikobeurteilung.
> Bei begehbaren Bereichen ist die Frage ob man  von der Rückstellungseinrichtung alles einsehen kann, wenn nein kann man im Gefahrenbereich auch einen Pre-Reset anbringen oder eine Vorortfreigabe an der Schutztür von der man dann z.B. hinter den Roboter sehen kann das geh bis zur Personenerkennung über Scanner, Schaltmatten usw. je nach Situation. Auch Spiegel, Kamera usw.  können helfen.
> Oder wenn man sehr große Bereiche hat dann eben Anlaufwarnung und Fluchtentriegelungen und Not-Halt im Gefahrenbereich bei so kleinen Zellen die überschaubar sind braucht man eine Fluchtentriegelung nicht zwingend.



Es ist also nicht entscheidend ob jemand eingeschlossen werden kann sondern ob es vermeidbar ist weil die Person erkannt werden kann. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob dies durch technische Maßnahmen oder durch Einsehbarkeit erfolgt.


----------

